# spray foam behind drywall?



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

Is it possible to spray foam in a finished wall? Say by cutting a hole in the top of the drywall and spraying down? Or do I need to take all the drywall down? Or would another option be better (blown in insulation)? 

I have 2 rooms that have crappy old insulation that I can pull out from the basement and wanna re insulate.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There are ways to do that, although dense packed cellulose would be far more cost-effective. If budget is not a concern, spray foam is great.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type siding do you have? More often it's done from the outside.
It's not the best way to do it but better then nothing.
There working blind so there's going to be all kinds of way to have gaps behind that wall.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

listo said:


> Is it possible to spray foam in a finished wall? Say by cutting a hole in the top of the drywall and spraying down? Or do I need to take all the drywall down? Or would another option be better (blown in insulation)?
> 
> I have 2 rooms that have crappy old insulation that I can pull out from the basement and wanna re insulate.


Yes for a 100 percent fact. I seen it done on hgtv.:laughing:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Either way, I'd fire-block the stud walls (upper ceiling level) from the basement ...

Gary


----------

